# Very, Very nice beginner lathe



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got the Penn State industries lathe and it looks like a carbon copy of what you got. Even down to the adjustment for moving the motor up to loosen the belt.

I ordered the variable speed because I had it on an earlier Ryobi and I liked that feature. I also got an extension bed so that I can turn 36" items.

My first was a cane for my mother-in-law, and the only thing I've turned on my lathe.

On mine the tail stock wouldn't got from the original table to the extension table without filing some cast iron from the inside of the bed on both pieces. The chisel holder had the same problem going across the two beds.

Great review.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice writeup Denis.

I like where Jet put the On-Off switch.

Lew


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on the lathe, Denis.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice toy! Enjoy using it. I hope to see some projects soon.


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice lathe. I have played with my Dad's and hope to get one after the holidays. Looking forward to your turnings.


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Dennis,

I have been working on this lathe for over 5 years now. I agree with many of your points. Keep in mind though that if you are stalling out the lathe too much you may need to sharpen your tools and lighten up the cut. I know what your talking about but I use it as a tutor to improve my technique. I figure I will upgrade one of these days but so far this lathe has covered everything from pens to bowls. I bought the extension and I table legs on it too. Great write up and if you recent work is any sign then I think this lathe works great.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks Shannon. i do keep my tools sharp though like i said the only time i've stalled it is when i am roughing out big logs. ones that have it hopping around the floor. in any regular situation it has been fine.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have this lathe, too, and I really like it. I do find that sometimes the tool rest is a little tricky to move unless I reach down and move the hold-down beneath the lathe with my other hand.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Good review Denis.

Lee


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

Great review, all the points that sold me on picking one up. found the 1014vsi on Craigslist, just brought it home today. Can't wait to make shavings!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Great review Dennis. I have one just like it too. I use it for small projects and have a Delta for all my other projects. How do you sharpen your tools? I just got a Worksharp WS3000 for Christmas and will be getting it setup today I hope. Will have to do a review on it after I use it.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

cabinet master i have a grinder to sharpen. works nice. its not really a grinder though. just a grinding wheel on a motor LOL


----------



## tpobrienjr (Aug 8, 2007)

I have one of these lathes, purchased from a church member who was giving up turning for health reasons. It came with a Supernova chuck and a great bunch of accessories, including a set of Sorby tools, a set of Crown mini tools, and a nice roughing gouge. The only difficulty I have is with speed changing. The lever that tensions the belt is tricky. I'm thinking of a minor redesign to improve it. Santa brought me a Cole Jaw Set sized for the Supernova and a small lathe. Can't wait to do some bowl turning! This lathe is just right for my small shop.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah same here. i got a supernova chuck as well and the bed extension. its a great lathe.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I needed a small lathe for my winter shop a few years ago. I bought one of these Jet minis and absolutely love it. I got one of the barracuda 2 chuck systems and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a great review.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I speak with a fair amount of experience with turning. Nothing beats a solid stable lathe. If it is not very heavy then it should be bolted down. I will opine that a lathe like this should be bolted down to a solid table and, perhaps, that table should be bolted to the floor. I've never used a lathe with only 1/2 hp but, in my opinion, that should be adequate if you have sharp tools. Nothing - absolutely nothing - is more important than having sharp tools. Another person commented on getting a Worksharp WS3000. I have one and, in my experience, that is not the right way to sharpen lathe tools. I only use it for my parting tools. My best recommendation is to get some carbide tipped tools (the Easy Rougher and the Eliminator). My second best recommendation is to get a conventional grinder and the Wolverine sharpening system with the angle grinder for bowl gouges.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

yep i second everything you said. mine has some sand bags on it now but im planning on bolting it down very soon. also i have a grinder. i have the worksharp also and that can work but not as well as a grinder works.


----------

